# Forums home redirects to LuthierTalk



## InfinityCollision (May 24, 2013)

Luthier Forums - LuthierTalk.com


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 24, 2013)

It's a marketing scheme.  

Appears to be fixed now.


----------

